# Unwelcome behavior with factory iPod adapter in 2010 VW



## unclebobo (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm the proud owner of a 2010 Jetta TDI wagon with the factory-installed iPod adapter
I have an iPod Classic and it attaches and connects fine -- my problem is that the first second of every track is gone ... just a second of silence at the beginning of each track and it picks up at the 2 second mark.
Is this a common problem?
Could it just be due to the fact that I have an iPod classic with a real spinning drive inside and it's just a latency issue cuz it's updating the system to get the track info for each song? or might it act the same way with one of the new solid state iPod touch units?
or, maybe, is there a known problem with the new adapters?
has anybody else experienced this?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## unclebobo (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Unwelcome behavior with factory iPod adapter in 2010 VW (unclebobo)*

I should point out that I can just plug into the AUX port and everything works perfectly -- I just don't have the option of controlling my iPod from the touch screen of the car radio.
The problem above only exists when plugged into the iPod adapter


----------



## unclebobo (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Unwelcome behavior with factory iPod adapter in 2010 VW (unclebobo)*

Ok ... I borrowed my girlfriend's 1st generation iPod touch and the behavior is far less pronounced, but still present. It still loses a fraction of a second at the beginning of each track when playing through the iPod adapter, but plays just fine through the AUX port.
Anyone?


----------



## Tweak3D (Apr 9, 2005)

Pretty common issue and so far no resolution for it


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

ive got the same problem with reading MP3s off the SD card or CD's


----------



## welzofstel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Maybe a Solution?*

I haven't tried this yet but every since the first day I drove my GTI off the lot, about a month ago, I had problems with my iPhone and the MDI hookup. I really thought it would be seamless and trouble free. I was very disappointed to find otherwise. The iPhone worked for awhile. Well, actually. Then it would stop working and I would get an error: "Device is not functional." I would disconnect and reconnect and it would temporarily fix the problem. After a few days, it would initialize, start playing the first song on the iPod, then when I try to select a song, access playlist, or any other kind of function using the touch screen, I would get an error and the device would no longer work the remainder of the time I was in the car.

I called VW and they told me the devices that did not work were the iPhone, the iPod Touch and the Shuffle(duh!). I think they meant the first generations of the first two because the iPhone 3G and up is on pretty much every list of devices that are compatible. Either way, I decided to purchase an iPod Classic 160GB so I could have all of my music available(also on the list of compatible devices).

I soon learned of the update and I noticed that to upgrade your firmware, you had to use a USB thumb drive, the USB to MDI adapter, and the USB thumb drive had to be formatted as FAT32 which is a Windows format. I am a Mac user but the flash drive I own was FAT32 out of the box. I never formatted it for my Mac as it works just fine as is. I downloaded the file, connected the drive and the update was successful. I restarted the car, attached the new iPod, same errors. The update did not fix anything as far as the radio working with the devices I own.

My thoughts are that the iPod and the iPhone will not work correctly because they are both Mac formatted and the drives are set as Mac OS Extended (Journaled). I am thinking that if I format the iPod Classic from iTunes on a PC which will set the format as FAT32 automatically, that could fix the problem. 

I can't find any documentation that requires the iPod to be formatted as FAT32. I think that's actually pretty ridiculous of a requirement since a lot of iPod/iPhone users these days are also Mac users. Definitely a larger percent than just five years ago.

Anyone have any feedback or experience with this?

-Frank


----------



## welzofstel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Another question*

I understand that the part number for the iPod/MDI cable is 000051446C. I there an earlier part number or could I possibly have a bad cable or the WRONG cable? 

Also, how do I know what the part number is on the cable I have now?

Really hope someone can answer this.

-Frank


----------



## welzofstel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Adding more information*

As I continue to look for a solution to my iPod problem, the first question I posed was answered here:

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1372676

Apparently, formatting the iPod as FAT32 will not solve the problem. I will continue to search and report back to help anyone else as well as myself who might be experiencing this problem.

I'm really surprised no one else has any answers or feedback.

-Frank


----------



## welzofstel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Problem Solved!*

After much searching and researching, I finally decided to go back to the dealership and purchase a new MDI cable. When they brought out the new cable I noticed one thing right off. The cable that came with my GTI had a different number and showed the Škoda, SEAT, and VW logo on the white label sticker. The NEW one that they brought out only had the VW logo on it. I took pictures but they came out blurry due to being in a hurry at the dealership.

We went out to my car, plugged it in, and immediately after pressing the media selection, it started working. There was no initializing or waiting.

I figured it was the cable since the week before, I purchased a brand new USB to MDI cable from the dealership and attached a flash drive to update the firmware and it worked perfectly.

Have a look at your MDI cable. That could be the culprit.

Hope this helps others.

-Frank


----------

